# [SOLVED] TSF mobile app



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I'm having a hard time download the TSF mobile app on my iPhone running iOS 6. When I got to the main website like this thread explains, I do not get any pop-ups anymore. I got the pop-up once and I proceeded to click 'Install' and it brought me to the App Store but then told me that it couldn't access the United States store since I'm in Canada. Why can't I download the app from my Canadian app store?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: TSF mobile app*

I believe this is a issue with the people who made the App. Its for US only on iOS I if I remember correctly. Sorry for that.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: TSF mobile app*

Aw darn! Alright, no biggie. Thanks for that.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: TSF mobile app*

No problem!

Please mark this thread as [SOLVED] by using the thread tools at the top!


----------

